# durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?



## woern1 (15. August 2009)

Ich suche für meine Zubehörtasche, die ich nur zum Blinkern nutze, diese durchsichtigen Kunststoffrohre, wo man die Kunstköder einhängen kann.
Weiß jemand, was man dafür nehmen kann?
Ich hab' hier leider nur einen kleineren Baumarkt vor Ort, der hat sowas nicht.
Gibts sowas ev. bei den größeren (Praktiker, Obi..)?


oder ne andere Idee?

Durchsichtig wäre schon gut, dünne Wandung auch.

werner


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Hallo,

z.B.
http://www.glasbauten.de/Plexiglas/plexiglasplatten.htm
wird nur mit dem Transport schlecht/teuer. Aber evtl. gibt der Link dir einen Anhaltspunkt beim weiteren suchen.

Edit: 
im Baumarkt gibt es dicke transparente Schläuche, evtl. reichen die ja im Durchmesser.

MfG Algon


----------



## michi2244 (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Beim Praktiker habe ich auch keine erfolge gehabt.
Versuch es doch mal bei einem HILTI-Geschäft vielleicht haben die ein paar übrige Plastikrohre in denen sie die Bohrer aufbewahren.
Oder du versucht es mit dickwandigen Wasserschläuchen.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Aber warum denn durchsichtig? Nimm die normalen grauen 40er oder 50er Rohre und gut ist.


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Aber warum denn durchsichtig? Nimm die normalen grauen 40er oder 50er Rohre und gut ist.


und die kannste dann ja transparent streichen.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

@ Algon

...der war allererste Sahne |supergri


----------



## woern1 (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Da muss ich dann aber im Baumarkt nach durchsichtigem Anstrich fragen, oder schauen die mich dann blöd an?#6

Graues Rohr (Winkel usw) hab' ich erst letztens gekauft, ich guck' mir das nochmal an.

Ich dachte auch, dass es ev. mit den kleinen Getränkeplastikflaschen gehen könnte (z.B. die von Penny für O-Saft, sind auch ohne Pfand), fraglich ist nur, ob die  Wandstärke  dick genug bzw. stabil ist.

werner


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dann aber im Baumarkt nach durchsichtigem Anstrich fragen, oder schauen die mich dann blöd an?#6


neeee, mußt nach Klarlack fragen.:q

Mfg Algon


----------



## Ulli3D (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Oder Du nimmst die Grauen, wickelst die Ummantelung ab und stellst die verbleibenden durchsichtigen Löcher nebeneinander. :m#6


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst die Grauen, wickelst die Ummantelung ab und stellst die verbleibenden durchsichtigen Löcher nebeneinander. :m#6


oder so.:m

MfG Algon


----------



## BeatleB84 (17. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch, dass es ev. mit den kleinen Getränkeplastikflaschen gehen könnte (z.B. die von Penny für O-Saft, sind auch ohne Pfand), fraglich ist nur, ob die  Wandstärke  dick genug bzw. stabil ist.
> 
> werner



Würde ich nicht machen, da diese beim zerschneiden instabil werden.
Frag einfach mal in Werstätten oder Läden, welche Ihre Betriebe mit Leuchtstoffröhren beleuchten. Wenn diese nämlich geliefert werden, geschieht das (bei großen röhren) in durchsichtigen Plastigbehältern. Diese sind rund und müssten von der Stärke her hinhauen!!!


----------



## K4m (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, da diese beim zerschneiden instabil werden.
> Frag einfach mal in Werstätten oder Läden, welche Ihre Betriebe mit Leuchtstoffröhren beleuchten. Wenn diese nämlich geliefert werden, geschieht das (bei großen röhren) in durchsichtigen Plastigbehältern. Diese sind rund und müssten von der Stärke her hinhauen!!!



Das ist mir aber neu...
Ich arbeite im Elektro-Handwerk und wir kriegen die Dinger immer nur im Riesen Karton, die Röhren sind dann nur einzelnd nochmal in einer dünnen Papphülle..

Zum Thema:
Solche Rohre hatte ich mal in einem Geschäft gesehen, wo es Aquarium und Teichzubehör gibt...
Weiter angeguckt habe ich sie jedoch nicht...


----------



## djoerni (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Du bekommst Plexiglasrohre im Baustoffhandel zum Beispiel von Otto Wolff. Da sollten sich die Leute aber vor Ort auskennen. Diverse Wandstärke und durchmesser bekommst du auch. Ich glaube die Teile sind 3 Meter lang. Müsste ich sonst bei interesse mal nachmessen gehen.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Moin 

Also obi hats nicht .#c
Habe gerade bei uns mal so durch die regale geschaut .:q:q
Was du aber nehmen kannst sind HT rohre würde sich auch gut dafür eignen oder du lässt dir plexiglas abschneiden . denn die gibt es auch auf rolle denn klebste dir die zusammen und dann haste auch deine röhrchen ..

MFG Fisherman


----------



## djoerni (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

http://www.ottowolff.com/de/Rohre-und-Staebe.htm

dachte da an sowas...

solltest du bei HZF in Burg bekommen. Und wenn nicht, können die sowas auf jeden Fall bestellen!


----------



## woern1 (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Na, da kennt sich aber einer aus#h
#6

Danke

werner


----------



## Stephan222 (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

wie wäre es mit Joghurtbecher? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Jo das wäre ne Alternative gleich mit Geschmack, war nur ein Spassssss.|wavey:


----------



## Algon (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, da diese beim zerschneiden instabil werden.


Die PET Flaschen eines bekannten Getränkeherstellers sind sehr Stabil, in 0,33 ; 0,5 bis 1,5l. Wobei 1,5l wohl zu groß wäre.

MfG Algon


----------



## BeatleB84 (18. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



K4m schrieb:


> Das ist mir aber neu...
> Ich arbeite im Elektro-Handwerk und wir kriegen die Dinger immer nur im Riesen Karton, die Röhren sind dann nur einzelnd nochmal in einer dünnen Papphülle..
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...




Ich stell bei Gelegenheit mal paar Bildchen rein!


----------



## utgmk (20. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Schau mal auf Seite 2 und 10

http://www.gerlinger.de/pdfkatalog/Futterale_und_Taschen.pdf


----------



## hewi (23. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Hallo Werner,
frage doch mal nach "Drehpacks". Das Standardverpackungen, sehr dünnwandig und sehr stabil, wahrscheinlich aus PE. Noch ein Vorteil, die einseitig geschlossen. Es gibt sie in allen Durchmessern, ich kenne sie von 15 bis 150 mm.
Gruß HeWi


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Morgen,

@HeWi........Sorry was soll man darunter verstehen unter "Drehpacks" #h

Habe keine Ahnung was Du meinst.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Madfelder (23. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Versuch es mal im Landwirtschaftlichem Bereich, die Milchleitungen bei den Kuhbauern werden aus durchsichtigem Material hergestellt.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## hewi (26. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Hallo Schwedenfajrer08,
das sind Verpackungshülsen, rund oder eckig, diverse Durchmesser, länge ab ca. 60 mm, wo der lange Deckel über den Grundkörper gedreht wird. Die Drehpacks werden zum verpacken von Bohrern genommen. 
Ich nehme sie komplett um einzelne Wobbler oder Pilker einzupacken, oder bei Hochseefischen habe ich eine kleine Box wo nur die Unterteile dicht an dicht stehen und hänge dann die Teile einfach rein. Das ist in etwa so wie die teuren Pilkertaschen aber mit zum Teil kleineren Köchern (angepasste Größen).
Gruß HeWi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



Algon schrieb:


> Die PET Flaschen eines bekannten Getränkeherstellers sind sehr Stabil, in 0,33 ; 0,5 bis 1,5l. Wobei 1,5l wohl zu groß wäre.


Das würde ich auch bevorzugen - da gibt es reiche Auswahl und im Zweifelfall kosten die nur 0.25 E-Cent Pfand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. August 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit auch nach einem Kunststoffrohr für Feederspitzen, gesucht.
Haben dann den Tipp hier bekommen. Eventuell ist ja was für dich dabei.


----------



## tozi (6. September 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

zu otto wolff:
habe mir vor 15 jahren mal ein plexiglasrohr für meine fliegenrute dort über den baustoffhandel bestellt. da ich dort gearbeitet hab bekam ich es billiger. nur hatten die wolff-leute eine verpackungspauschale die sich gewaschen hat. war irgendwas um die 12 oder 15 DM damals. da ja das rohr bruch und kratzfest eingepackt wurde. 
gruß tom


----------



## wusel345 (16. September 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



Algon schrieb:


> und die kannste dann ja transparent streichen.|supergri
> 
> MfG Algon



Durchsichtige Farbe gibts in jedem Aldi-Baumarkt


----------



## FlotterHecht (20. September 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*



Algon schrieb:


> und die kannste dann ja transparent streichen.|supergri
> 
> MfG Algon




wen ich dich ma seh geb ich dir die hand 

ich komm ausm  lachn nich mehr raus gruß aus hessen


----------



## Fechtus68 (20. September 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

....Schutzrohre für Stippruten? Kit's und solche Sachen werden oft zum Händler in durchsichtigen Rohren geliefert!


----------



## megaholli (20. September 2009)

*AW: durchsichtige Plastikrohre, woher?*

hier gibt es auch Plexiglas Rohre in allen möglichen Größen.

http://www.acrylglas-shop.com/plexiglas-xt-rohr/

Gruß
Holger


----------

